# Urgent home for horse, please help



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Basically, I sold my horse about 3 years ago. I had owned him for 2 years, and we had been well and truely conned when buying him!

He was far to strong for me, and was terrible to handle on the ground - I just wasn't experienced enough for a horse like him. (Can't fault him under saddle though!)

I put him on loan to a lady from Project Horses and she was fantastic with him, so with the promise that he had a home for life, I sold him to her. I didn't want to sell as he has had a horrible life going for stable to dealers to knackers and back again.

Anyway, he was put out on loan again, and the loanee sold him and told his owner that he'd died.

A few months later, we discovered he'd actually been sold to the knacker man, where he was picked up by a dealer and sold to another girl.

We managed to get in touch and he was settled so his actual owner decided that he could stay there as long as she could have him back if they ever sold him.

Well he is now for sale, and we aren't getting a reply from his original owner, so I am desperately trying to find him somewhere safe so he doesn't end up at the knacker man again - for probably the last time.  I'm just....out of ideas. No rescue wants to know, so I am desperatly trying to find him someone experienced who can give him a real home for LIFE. 

He is 16.2hh, IDxTB, 20yrs old. They are asking £500 ONO


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I've emailed my mum to see if she knows anyone who could help.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you so much. He is not easy but you do find yourself loving him.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I hope he finds a good home. We aren't looking for a horse at the moment as we've already got one pasture ornament, but I'll let you know if mum finds someone.


----------



## woofandwalk (Mar 12, 2012)

I'll re-post in the horsie forums, hopefully someone can help


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Unfortunately at the mo the rescues are full to bursting and there are so many people who can no longer afford their horses they are getting rid of them, and these are young horses, so for oldies the future is pretty bleak as people just see endless vet bills with them! Can you not buy him back yourself and keep him as a pasture pet?, or at least until you can either find him a loan home, or worse case scenario have him pts - at least you will have done the decent thing for him and saved him the awful horrors of the knackers yard.
You could also try Horse and hound forum as well, although I suspect you'll get similar responses - but you never know!


----------



## spottedhorse (Mar 13, 2012)

Can't you keep him yourself as a companion? As others have said equine charities are bursting at the seams. I do worry that a dodgy dealer might end up buying this horse doping him up and selling him to a novice owner, it happens all to often. Please vet potential homes very carefully if you get any offers to buy him. I do think putting him to sleep is another option worth considering - oldies are not in demand let alone saleable. I hear all to often of good young horses being given away due to the economic climate, not many folk will be willing to take on an oldie with issues! Good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't have the fund to buy him and look after him/have him pts or else I would in a flash.


----------

